# download geht nicht. Fehler 206?



## TCMRO (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich hab vor kurzem eine Mail bekommen, in der mir jemand schrieb, das er probleme mit dem Download von Dateien hat. Liegt das an dem fehler 206?
Ich hab es jetzt auf mehreren Rechnern ausprobiert. Aber es geht nur auf meinem Rechner. Die links stimmen, die dateien sind auf dem server. 
Kann das ein Popupblocker sein?
Das komische ist, das IE keinen Fehlercode ausspuckt.
Das sieht dann so aus:

Oder auch nicht.... ;-)

```
Für den Admin:
Beim hochladen der Datei ist folgender Fehler aufgetreten:

Warning: move_uploaded_file(): Unable to move '/tmp/phpylflgk' to '/home/www/kunde1/tutorials.de/www/attachments/a63729eebebf53a661108f61e69b7fd0' in /includes/functions_file.php on line 274
```
Ich habe eben festgestellt, das ich mit dem Popupblocker richtig lag. (glaub ich )
Wenn man auf der fehlerseite in den Offlinemodus und zurück wechselt, kann man die Datei downloaden. 

Wie kann man dieses Problem beheben?

Ihr könnt es euch gerne ansehen unter www.rasputin-music.de Downloads


----------



## Gumbo (26. Januar 2006)

Der HTTP-Statuscode besagt, dass nur ein Teil der gesamten angeforderten Ressource gesendet wird. Dieser tritt aber auch nur dann auf, wenn nur ein Teil angefordert wird, weil beispielsweise der Vorgang unterbrochen/pausiert wurde.


----------



## TCMRO (26. Januar 2006)

Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.
Kann das nur vom User unterbrochen werden?
Warum schaltet sich der Popup-blocker ein? es ist doch garkein Popup, sondern ein Link.

Ich bin ratlos...   

MfG

Daniel


----------



## Gumbo (27. Januar 2006)

Ich kenne mich mit Flash nicht aus, doch ich denke, dass der Fehler/das Problem dort zu finden ist.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (27. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich nehme an, Du gibst bei dem Download (per getURL) "_blank" als zweiten Parameter an? Probiers mal mit "_self" bzw. ohne Zielparameter.

Grund: Seit Flashplayer 8 (oder wars FireFox 1.5?) werden Linkziele in einem neuen Fenster vom Popup-Blocker abgefangen.

Gruß
.


----------

